# life after herdstock



## currycomb (Sep 7, 2012)

had a wonderful time at herdstock, but had to come back to reality. my great pyreneese and his little friend were missing when i got home. they usually show up, so waited. got a tip that a family near me had him,and was going to keep him. his little buddy came home, but no big white dog. then there was a post in an obscure facebook page, but friends alerted me to it. found where the family lived, and drove by a couple times, but no one home. told hubby i found him, he says to let them keep him. so i go back this morning, and the lady still doesn't think he is my dog, but agrees to let me see him. he was in a small kennel in a bedroom, and got all excited when he saw me. i explained to her he is not starving, just runs and does not eat much. she is going to try to make him a house dog, along with the other pyreneese they have. told her he was not happy in the kennel, but will only take him out on a leash. broke my heart to leave him, but he will have an easy life for the winter. they do have 3 girls, and sid really likes kids, so maybe he will learn to like his new situation. someone else took his little buddy, but apparently he got loose and came home. think it taught him a lesson, rocky hasn't left home for several days. hope these small dogs can protect the farm like sid did.
had made arrangements to pick up 3 mini horses/ponies on monday when i got home. drove down the drive way, and no place to turn trailer around, so backed out to the road. nice ponies, 2 mares and a gelding, broke to ride and the gelding pulls a cart. he gave us the 2 saddles and the one bridle and pad they had. best part they were all free!!!  now tomorrow i am to go get a mini donkey that the lady is afraid of. he is pretty and spotted.


----------



## Mo's palominos (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Sid but congrats on the new minis/ponies. 
Please post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 7, 2012)

would love to post pics, but the powers that be need to make it simplier. haven't had much luck posting when i have tried, so gave up.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the pyr.  Did you husband not like him / get tired of him running off?

Ours freak out if you attempt to take them from their pens.  All of them have.  I dunno if we got really lucky or what, but they've never left the farm.

Congrats on the ponies!


----------

